# How to make program made using turbo c++ in console run in full screen mode?



## aashish473 (Nov 26, 2008)

How to make program made using turbo c++ in console run in full screen mode? I know about alt+enter, but i don't want to have to press it every time my program is run. I want it to open directly in full screen mode every time i open it. I fiddled in 'properties', and selected 'full screen mode', but it still runs in a window. Is there anything i can do or is there any command in c++? Plz help.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2008)

Um, no idea but who writes such DOS-based console programs these days?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 27, 2008)

If you initialize the graphics mode using initgraph(), it will go to full screen automatically, but will come back as soon as you leave it. but in vista full screen consoles are not supported natively. You'll need to use DOSBox etc for that. In XP, you can use this.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 27, 2008)

right click on the .exe of ur program...
go to properties
go to the screen tab
in the usage section
select fullscreen radio button...
done!


----------



## paroh (May 6, 2009)

See my this post (VIDEO Tutorial is also uploaded) how to set the setting to make the turboc run in FULL screen using dosbox 

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103652&highlight=dosbox
```


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2009)

well its simple 

Alt+Enter each time u open a prog.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2009)

^Read the first post clearly.


----------



## WAR2100AD (Jun 22, 2009)

Ishan said:


> right click on the .exe of ur program...
> go to properties
> go to the screen tab
> in the usage section
> ...




this is the easiest method. 
works in XP
but doesn't work in my vista


----------

